# Another piranha



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's one I picked up today . It's only about 1 1/4" long. He's really aggressive and had eaten the most of the tails off 6 feeders within an hour and killed and eaten about 1/3 of 2 more within a couple hours.

Any epinions?lol
The tank was marked black piranha. 
I'm happy with it whatever it might be.
Thanks .


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good luck with the little monster


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hard to tell when that small, but looks like a little P. Nattereri. Dont hold me to that!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Hard to tell when that small, but looks like a little P. Nattereri. Dont hold me to that!


 I think so also.

~~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It looks nothing of the juvi rhom I have. I would say Natt as well but it is very hard to tell at this young age.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The little rhoms I have seen have a very large mouth compared to Nattereri and are much more elongated. That is why I dont think it is a rhom. But I am not a pro!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

help with what? looks like a baby P. nattereri.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

My little Rhoms body is similar to your pic, but the head and mouth are different. Could you post a pic with a different angle of the head?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

how much did it cost?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I paid 15 Canadian for him. He's a hog. There are 2 feeders out of 6 left in the tank with him(both without tails) I can't believe the amount he's eaten in the past 24 hours.
I'll have to go back for an adjustment in price.
Thanks Guys. 
Pete


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

I would agree with frank seeing as how he's one of the leading experts on this site. P.nattereri. looks exactly like mine at that size and the 5 my bro has now.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

hahaha i got one that looks the same for 6 canadian


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> hahaha i got one that looks the same for 6 canadian


 Congratulations


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

price doesent matter as long as u get a nice healthy piranha that u love.my candy apple reds(thats the s.a. name for them)were $50 each for 2-3"and i love them and would of paid more if they were








so please dont compare prices there is no need for that


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Death in # said:


> price doesent matter as long as u get a nice healthy piranha that u love.my candy apple reds(thats the s.a. name for them)were $50 each for 2-3"and i love them and would of paid more if they were
> 
> 
> 
> ...












very nice looking p winkyee.....

im glad he eats so well...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I picked up 2 more a couple days after and got a deal on them with a few plants .I can't believe how fast they grow compared to rhoms.
I like the java moss I picked up with them, seems pretty foolproof.


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

a FAT nattereri


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

he is pretty fat and sassy for his size.good lookn juvi.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I aint no expert, but he looks like the 5 RB fry I got right now. Sorry I dont use the technical terms like the other folks.


----------

